# Kenmore side by side filter is stuck HELP!



## cosmo254 (May 30, 2008)

I have a Kenmore refrig/freezer and the filter in the bottom of the freezer is stuck. We push the button and try to pull the old filter straight out like the directions say but it won't budge. I don't want to pay $70 just to have a repair man come out to change a filter that already cost $60. Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html

This may help....
http://tinyurl.com/4l9fyz

jeff.


----------



## cosmo254 (May 30, 2008)

*Kenmore Freezer/Refrig.*

Hi Jeff,

Model # is 106.54586
Filter part # is 9030


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> 106.54586


106.######## is a Whirlpool built Kenmore.
I found:
106.54586401 106.54586400

Did you try what WLP suggests?...
http://tinyurl.com/4l9fyz

jeff.


----------



## cosmo254 (May 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

All I needed to do was push the release button while pulling the filter away from the button and outward. Worked as soon as I tried it. Thanks again for the site. Great help and saved me at least $75.00 for service call.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------

